# Need some advice on lowlights....



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 21, 2009)

Now that its fall I need to add a bit more dark to my hair. I'm looking for a good drugstore DIY lowlight kit or even just a color reccomendation for lowlights.... I can do them without an actual lowlighting kit, its the color I'm having trouble with. I appreciate any and all suggestions!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 21, 2009)

your hair is really pretty!!

a color lowlights like this would be cute





they're kind of a medium brown. 

Or a color like this









orrr a light brown/dark blonde


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 22, 2009)

You can get a regular dye kit in the darker shade you want ur lowlights to be. Just go to sally beauty or any beauty supply and get a cap where you pull strands through and dye it that way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It will be easier and will come out more evenly then painting or streaking it free-hand.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 23, 2009)

Go to sally's beauty supply and get a neutral dark blonde or neutral light brown. You can tell it is neutral because it will say something like "dark blonde 5N." If you get a warm shade it will come out too red, and if you get an ash shade it can come out green, so the best bet is to find a shade you like in the neutrals then mix it with a 10 volume developer and get a cap and do it like highlights


----------



## nettiepoo (Oct 3, 2009)

Redken EQ shades is tHE best for low lites. Maybe a ashy med. tone or a med. redish brown (very pretty) I personaly just done caramel low lites in mine and my hair is blonde as yours and im lovenit. so if you dont want 2 go real dark my choice would be caramel lowlites im a hairstylist and I used joico semi perm. clr it is a prof. brand so u have 2 have a licence 2 get it. good luck : )


----------

